# My Car Kit and EDC



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

So I work 26 miles from home, so I figured I better have a solid car kit. 
(Not Pictured: Jumper Cables and Various Car Fluids)
The Case is just a Mil Surp Ammo can and I always keep two gallons of water in the car.
















The Condor Side Kick pouch (which is a pretty quality Condor pouch)








-Moleskin Pad and Gel Pen
-Emergency Blanket
-Cheap Credit Card Multi Tool Thing
-Glasses Wipes
-(2) Bic Lighters, Wetfire
-SAK, Leatherman Core
-Can Opener
-Silcock Key
-Fishing Kit
-Bandana
Very Basic FAK








-Gauze and Tape
-Neosporin
-Eye Drops and Nasal Spray
-Medications
Inside the Box








-(2) 3 Year Shelf Life BBQ Sandwiches (Tasty!)
-Paracord
-Ace Bandage
-Lotion
-Dryer Lint (Fire Starter)
-Emergency Cell Charger, Light, Radio
-Large Wet Towel
Tools








-Craftsman Dogbone
-Bitdriver w/ Bits
-(2) Adjustable End Wrenches
-Vise Grips
-Box Cutter Blade Cutters
-Allen Keys
-Wire Strippers/Cutters
-Zipties
-Headlight
-D Cell Maglite Holder (3D Maglite LED Not Pictured)
EDC








-Keys on NiteIze Bottle Opener
-Leatherman Wingman
-Gerber Icon
-Nalgene Bottle

Thoughts? Comments? Questions? Suggestions?


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

It looks good.

I would keep a close eye on the water.
The jugs are thin and can puncture easily.
Heat in a vehicle, like summertime, can leach
the plastic, even food grade plastic.
One week shelf life in warm temperatures and rotate.

[-Box Cutter Blade Cutters>>>>hose and tubing cutter]


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Very good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea I need to get a better water carrying device for sure!


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Water is better stored in 2 liter soda/pop bottles. The bottles are designed to take pressure not like regular plastic water bottles or milk jugs. The soda bottles are actual stackable as well.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

That's a really good idea desert...I actually have a few 1 gallon Gatorade bottles around even tougher


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I prefer the stack-able round 3ltr bottles from Ozarka.
They are made of the same stuff as a 2ltr coke bottle and rugged.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Good stuff. I'll try to get around to posting my Jeep's EDC soon.

Since you asked for thoughts and suggestions, I'll just list three things included in my kit that I didn't see in yours and let you decide if they're worth having or not. Those three things are:

Military surplus folding shovel. Folds down pretty small and can come in real handy if your car ever gets stuck.

Rain poncho. You never know when you might get stuck in the rain and wet clothes can make life real miserable. Packs down to the size of a softball.

Wool blanket. In case you _do_ get wet or real cold, wool can save the day.

The best thing about these three items is that they can all be found at any military surplus store for dirt cheap. For me, they add extra insurance in case of unforeseen events. Now I noticed you didn't mention a firearm in your kit but maybe you have one on your person? In addition to my daily CCW (a Dan Wesson 1911) I also have a take-down .22 Marlin with some ammo in a rear cargo compartment in the back of the Jeep. I would say a firearm is a must for any prepper's vehicle whether it be your daily carry or a dedicated truck/car gun.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Better than decent.

-Anthony


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Good stuff. I'll try to get around to posting my Jeep's EDC soon.
> 
> Since you asked for thoughts and suggestions, I'll just list three things included in my kit that I didn't see in yours and let you decide if they're worth having or not. Those three things are:
> 
> ...


I actually leave my gun at home, I havent felt like a gun is a must in my car kit.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like you put a lot of great ideas in your car kit.


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto (Dec 23, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Looks like you put a lot of great ideas in your car kit.


Thanks it took a lot of editing to get it how I like it...not perfect by any means, but will get me home if needed!


----------

